# Vredeborch Felica - how to clean/repair ?



## constanton (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I found this camera in the trash outside my house! (well, not my usual thing to do but anyway...) It's a Vredeborch Felica [1]

I know some basic things about fotography, I don't own a good DSLR, but I do like artistic vintage photos! Unfortunately, I have no idea of how I can repair or at least clean a bit this camera. I don't want to hurt it I've taken 3 pictures of it so you can see what has happened to the camera.[2]

1) I can't see anything from the viewfinder. And I can't find a way to clean it.
2) The metallic parts inside the lens are a bit rusty and has spread a bit around the glass (check the photo). 

I am a bit excited because i saw the photos this camera can take and they have the "vintage-ness" I like  eg [3] or [4] 

[1] http://lumieresenboite.com/collection2.php?l=2&amp;amp;c=Vredeborch_Felica
[2] https://picasaweb.google.com/anton.cost/VredeborchFelica?authuser=0&amp;amp;feat=directlink
[3] Felica camera - a set on Flickr
[4] Vredeborch_Felica


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 7, 2011)

If the metal things are rusty, surely the action is impaired and you will be wasting time and money on trying to get good results from this.


----------

